# [2007] Relatively Inexpensive Private Colleges



## jwq387 (Feb 17, 2007)

I am starting this thread in the hope many join in. My niece is a high school senior, and I started thinking about what small private schools one could attend that have costs close to that of many state schools. There have been several threads and discussions on TUG concerning; who pays for college, where my son/daughter has applied, etc. etc. I don't have any children, so I can't totally identify with parents who are facing this very expensive, trying time in their lives. I am starting this thread with a few colleges I know are private, and under $20K per year.

1. Flagler College- St. Augustine, Florida- 2006-2007, Tuition and Room and Board $15,200 per year.
2. Grove City College- Grove City. PA-Tuition and Room and Board-$`16,500 per year. Includes a laptop computer.
3. York College of PA-York, PA- Tuition and Room and Board-$18500 per year.
4. Berea College-Berea, KY- Tuition-Free Room and Board $6000 per year. This college has some severe income restrictions for Tuition waiver. Maybe we know someone who could use this info.

I am sure we can come up with more. Lets give it a shot.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2007)

I teach at Madonna University in Livonia, Michigan.  It's a small liberal arts college with an emphasis on the helping professions (such as teaching.)   Undergraduate tuition is currently under $9000 a year.  Unfortunately for me, they keep tuition low partly by paying their adjunct teaching staff (such as your truly!) almost nothing.  They also have low adminstrative costs because it's a Catholic college, and many of the administrators are clergy who get little or no salary.  The admission requirements are not terribly strict, but academic standards are still high, with students getting a lot of personal attention.

Madonna University's website is www.madonna.edu


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not sure why you are limiting your search to private colleges.  Many state schools will be a better option price wise even being out of state.

JMO.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm interested in small schools as that is the environment my younger dd (currently a high school sophomore) would do better in.  I've been doing some searches using collegeboard.com (which is fun) to see what's out there.  When looking at small schools, in CA at least, pretty much all that come up are private schools.


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 17, 2007)

*inexpensive colleges*



Big Matt said:


> I'm not sure why you are limiting your search to private colleges.  Many state schools will be a better option price wise even being out of state.
> 
> JMO.



None of the public schools in Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, or Pennsylvania charge less than $20,000 for out of state students. I am sure there are some decent values for out of state public colleges, but I haven't found them yet. But you are correct: we should include ALL colleges that offer great value.


----------



## Ginny (Feb 17, 2007)

US New and World Report's annual "Best Colleges" edition has some 'honor rolls' -- and here is the "Best Value" one. While the full cost of these schools may be high, something like half of students get financial aid that brings the cost into a more reasonable range.


http://www.usnews.com/usnews/edu/college/rankings/bvrankindex_brief.php

Here's a link to the rankings: http://www.usnews.com/usnews/rankguide/rghome.htm


----------



## NTHC (Feb 17, 2007)

Eastern Mennonite University...Harrisonburg, VA...tuition, room and board..$27,000

I don't know how this compares to other private colleges, but our son is currently attending high school at Eastern Mennonite which is adjacent to the university so I happen to know the cost.
Cindy


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 17, 2007)

JW,

Check out this previous Tug thread on College Online Opportunities Locator (Cool)


Richard


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 18, 2007)

US News and Kaplan publish a magazine annually that rates all these thing broken down by regions. Good info. You have to consider other things besides the cost knowing that this is a major factor.


----------



## sxmscorpio (Feb 18, 2007)

Not private but small (+/-5,000 students). SUNY Geneseo in upstate New York is a selective college with a very good reputation.  Tuition, room and board around $18,000.- for out of state students.


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 18, 2007)

St. Mary's at Notre Dame is supposed to base tuition on what the FAFSA
states the family should contribute.

http://www.saintmarys.edu/~finaid/


----------



## northwoodsgal (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting the College Opportunities web site again - I missed it the first time.  Our son is is looking at going in to the psychology field and when I did a search it pulled up 24 different areas to select from.  If nothing else, it gives a good idea of what majors are out there.

*St. Mary's at Notre Dame is supposed to base tuition on what the FAFSA
states the family should contribute*

I was told that the FAFSA determines what a student can contribute and that ALL colleges are then challenged to try and make up the difference.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't over look scholarship aid as a factor.  When my daughter was looking,. Texas Christian in Fort worth said "we give full scholarships to Rice rejects."  Some of the schools have moeny to spare for students they want.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I forgot to mention that Canadian schools are often cheaper than American schools by a lot--and have excellent reputations.


----------



## wrxdoug (Feb 19, 2007)

Look at the colleges that change lives site.  If you type that in for a google search it should come up.  I think he site might be www.ctcl.com I have not used it in a while.  They have some colleges that might fit.  Doug


----------



## Cat (Feb 19, 2007)

Nova Southeastern University in Fort Lauderdale, FL. 

At first glance, it doesn't appear small, because they have many graduate schools (a law school, medical school, dentistry school, etc) combined under the same name. However, the undergraduate school is small. My daughter went there and was accepted after her third year directly into the Physician Assistant program for grad school. Dorms are modern and each room has its own private bathroom.

It's far less than schools up north, and if your daughter gets an apartment, after her first year she can apply as a FL resident, which knocks down the tuition even more.

They have a generous scholarship program, as well. Our daughter received scholarships for her entire undergrad time (but they must maintain at least a 3.2 GPA to keep it.)


----------



## short (Feb 19, 2007)

*This is very true.*



PStreet1 said:


> Don't over look scholarship aid as a factor.  When my daughter was looking,. Texas Christian in Fort worth said "we give full scholarships to Rice rejects."  Some of the schools have moeny to spare for students they want.



My daughter is in a small private university here in So Cal.  I was told by others and found it true that some small private universities give out scholarships to remain competative with the state school system.

My daugher received $7,000 per year non-needs based scholarship.  It is still somewhat more than a UC and way more than the Cal state system but we felt she would be lost at a huge school.

I recommend applying to those you think might fit and see what aid is offered.

Short


----------



## jwq387 (Feb 19, 2007)

short said:


> My daughter is in a small private university here in So Cal.  I was told by others and found it true that some small private universities give out scholarships to remain competative with the state school system.
> 
> My daugher received $7,000 per year non-needs based scholarship.  It is still somewhat more than a UC and way more than the Cal state system but we felt she would be lost at a huge school.
> 
> ...



That's a great point. Just examine some of the websites of small colleges in which you are interested. Many times a 3.0-3.25 GPA with 1100 SAT can yield several thousand dollars/year merit scholarships. Of course, don't try this at Haverford, Swarthmore, CalTech, Oberlin, etc.,etc.

 For example, Bethany College, in West Virginia, offers $3500-7000 for an entering freshman with 3.0GPA, 21 ACT, 1000SAT, at a school whose tuition, room and board, and fees are about $24000/year.Something else I noticed about even the very small colleges is they are becoming more  comprehensive. While offering the traditional liberal arts education, they are now adding majors in Business, and even Engineering.


----------



## labguides (Feb 19, 2007)

<<Grove City College- Grove City. PA-Tuition and Room and Board-$`16,500 per year. Includes a laptop computer.>.

I have a friend who is attending Grove City College. It has high academic standards.  Only problem.. it is COLD there now.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Fafsa tips*

Fafsa looks at what the entire family can contribute parents and student combined based on Federal tax returns. Ratio for the student is the smaller amount. Award limits are small and vary by year based on income and assets. $2625,$3500,$5500,$5500. It helps more when the cost of the college is inexpensive.

If the student is married,over 24,a ward of the court,orphan or emancipated minor(exceptionally hard to prove) then the student is independent and thus qualifies for a larger amount at the same low interest rate. $4000,$7500,$10,500,$10,500

Some private schools may use the Profile form-they want to know parents and stepparents income and assets down to your gas bill.


----------



## wauhob3 (Feb 20, 2007)

wauhob3 said:


> St. Mary's at Notre Dame is supposed to base tuition on what the FAFSA
> states the family should contribute.
> 
> http://www.saintmarys.edu/~finaid/



The thing about St. Mary's too is if you graduate with a BA from there you are assured a spot to pursue any graduate degrees at Notre Dame if you wish and can afford it.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 20, 2007)

labguides said:


> <<Grove City College- Grove City. PA-Tuition and Room and Board-$`16,500 per year. Includes a laptop computer.>.
> 
> I have a friend who is attending Grove City College. It has high academic standards.  Only problem.. it is COLD there now.



Yes, would you please find some schools on the WEST coast.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 20, 2007)

Not a private college, but consistently rated one of the best small, public schools is the University of Mary Washington (www.umw.edu). 

Having worked both private and public college admission offices, do not assume that private is more expensive. I have seen quite a few bring the price down to comprabable, or less than, a public school's price tag. Other private schools to consider- Washington and Lee University, Randolph-Macon, Mary Baldwin, Sweetbriar...the list goes...many small, private colleges in VA and NC.

Jeni


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 17, 2011)

Roanoke College, Salem, VA- lovely campus, small liberal arts school, great endowment/scholarship program.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 17, 2011)

Big Matt has it right, 

look for a school that offers what your student needs and wants. It could be a private school, or it could be public.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2011)

Please note that this thread is from 2007 - it was brought out of mothballs by a spammer & that post has been deleted.


----------

